# Inshore do it your self trip Fort Morgan, AL



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Greetings folks, 



Bringing the family to Fort Morgan the second week of April for our annual spring break trip.

Been going there for the past several years and enjoy it very much. I would like to do a bit more fishing this trip and have a couple of questions for you folks who live and play there all the time.



1. i have a 17' tracker pro deep v17 with a 90HP, can i run it in saltwater for the week with no damage?



2. I am an experienced fisherman (freshwater) and we have chartered a boat out of Zeke's each year for 1 day of inshore and we've always been successful. But i've had three different guides (our first and favorite quit the business) and we've always fished the same places.



3. Last years guide was a ditz, nice guy but obviously was running the boat for someone else and i ended up handling most of the fish handling and re rigging the tackle and keeping the bait on for my wife and the two boys. He was a nice guy, but i bet he's not in the business now. 



4. Am i being unwise to run a small boat in the bay depending on the weather? I'd like to be able to fish every day instead of just one. I know the gulf would be out of the question but unless their is undue wind the bay looks very manageable. I have a marine radio and a bit of common sense.



5. Any tips or any advice you all could provide would be great and if anyone would want to show a rookie the ropes on saltwater inshore i'll buy dinner and the beer and gas!



thanks in advance



LH


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't see any problems with using the boat in the bay or ICW for a week. Common sense and paying attention is the key. At minimum you need a cell phone that has coverage and preferably a vhf.I'll leave the inshore fishing advice to the local experts.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that time of year is excellent trout fishing, fish grass beds in the early morning with topwaters and swith to live shrimp or suspended artificials as it warms up.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Folks thanks for the responses..



We are staying at the beach club and there is a boat launch a short distance from our drive..



Can you see the actual grass beds with polarized glasses and what depths are we looking for?



We've fished the bridge at the east end of orange beach and the first wreck out of the canal from Zeke's into the Gulf and a hole in front of a beautiful home...



Three different guides, same three places and we caught some fish..



Shrimp with no weight and cut bait?



any plastics that work good on the trout? Jerk baits? I'm getting pumped up about this..



thanks for the responses!



it's 8 degrees here right now and still dropping..


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Like everyone else has said, your boat used with common sense should be fine for the areas that you intend to fish. 

As far as baits, live shrimp works for everything. Artificial? I like Gulp shrimp and jerk shad. Bring along a couple of gold spoons. You've been here before and fished here, nothing has changed that much. Fishing has gotten a little better on the ICW near The Wharf (if you use one, you might consider bringing your fly rod).

Do make certain that you have your Alabama license (and safety equipment) and if you cross Perdido Bayinto Florida waters have them handy also. The Marine patrol gets funny about those things.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Danno,



thanks for the advice on gear...



Now to anyone who will participate: I will put together a tackle box strictly for this trip.



What should be in it? Hook size and style, Weights, floats, artificials, etc?



What are some go to techniques and rigs for you experienced folks?



thanks!


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

If your staying on Ft. Morgan, you might consider checking Dixie Bar. This is right out side the mouth of Mobile Bay. The bar starts on Ft. Morgan point and runs south for a mile or so. It tends to be loaded with bull reds. It can be rough, but I hit with my flats skiff when the weather is VERY nice.

Don't forget to fish the dock lights at night, April is good for bigger specks. Live shrimp on a small circle hook with catch all you want. Also, soft plastics will work on a light jig.

Basic equipment = topwater baits (Rapala Skitterwalk, Mirrolure TopDog, Zara Spook) a must have, selection of jigs 1/8 to 1/2 oz (the heavier ones are for the pass, etc) for soft plastics, selection of circle hooks (1 to 3/0) for shrimp or cutbait, soft plastics: Gulp Shrimp, jerk baits (Gulp, Bass Assassin, etc), maybe a few popping corks. I tend to use Fluorocarbon leaders in clear water (Florida & Orange Beach), but not in Mobile Bay, Wolf's Bay etc. With this selection you can catch most of what swims inshore, except Spanish macks (Gotcha & Wire leader)


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys, i hear about grass beds..



where do you find and what do you look for? are the visible with polarized glasses?


----------

